# RAID0: Offline Member



## DoktorX (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Hab grad vor ca. 3 Stunden meinen neuen PC fertig gebastelt.
Dann wollte ich mal anfangen zu installieren.
Also mal RAID BIOS geöffnet, RAID gemacht. WIn CD eingelegt, treiber geladen usw.. dann käme ja das Partitionierungsmenu. Aber ansttat dieses kommt immer ein Bluescreen (*** STOP 0x0000007B (0xF78DA63C, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)). hab 4 verschiedene Win CDs probiert! aktuelle mit treibern für mein Sys, eines ohne optimierung stand 1.17, eins komplett ohne alles und noch eins. Jedes mal das gleiche. Auch ohne RAID.
Ich weiss nicht mehr was machen!
Ich habe auch ne Deskette erstellt. 

Die HDDs hängen am ICH9R. Beide an einem der 2er Teile da. Es ist ALLES neu, bis auf Soundkarte und Grafikkarte. 

Was könnte ich machen um das Problem zu lösen?


----------



## DoktorX (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: P35: RAID0 erstellen?*

Hm, hab wohl mein Diskettenlaufwerk grade zerschossen. Habs angehängt, und dann hats geschmort. *g*
Das war das einzige was ich hatte.
Habe allerdings noch nen USB-MP3 Player. Kann ich den auch anstatt einer Diskette dranhängen?



Edit:

Habe jetzt mal den MP3 Player bootfähig gemacht, dadrauf noch die Treiber installiert, aber geht immernoch nicht.
Konnte den Stick nicht finden. :/
Wenn ich ohne laden des Sticks weitermache, gibs wie gewohnt nen Bluescreen.

Habe auch mal nen Ram riegel rausgenommen, umgesteckt, den 2ten nur drinne gehabt. VOn GElb nach rot. vom 2ten in den dritten. etc. Geht net.

Kann es sein, dass was falsch im Bios ist?




EDIT:


> 0x0000007B: INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE
> Lies bitte den Online gestellten MSDN Artikel  (Englisch).
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist das Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: P35: RAID0 erstellen?*



			
				DoktorX am 23.10.2007 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> WIn CD eingelegt, treiber geladen usw.. dann käme ja das Partitionierungsmenu.



also wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, erkennt das bios alle laufwerke korrekt und die erste schritte der windows(XP?) installation laufen auch ganz normal ab?



> Aber ansttat dieses kommt immer ein Bluescreen (*** STOP 0x0000007B (0xF78DA63C, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)). hab 4 verschiedene Win CDs probiert! aktuelle mit treibern für mein Sys, eines ohne optimierung stand 1.17, eins komplett ohne alles und noch eins. Jedes mal das gleiche.



ich les da nirgendwo "original" - war eine dabei oder nur selbst zusammengestellte versionen?

schon mal geguckt, was passiert, wenn du gar keinen treiber lädst?

und wenn du eins rumliegen hast, kannst du auch mal win9x drauf ansetzen.



> Die HDDs hängen am ICH9R. Beide an einem der 2er Teile da. Es ist ALLES neu, bis auf Soundkarte und Grafikkarte.



an was für einem anschluss hängen die optischen laufwerke?


----------



## DoktorX (25. Oktober 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 24.10.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> an was für einem anschluss hängen die optischen laufwerke?


Habe einen SATA-Brenner. Wird korrekt erkannt.
Habe nur optimierte CDs genommen, da die Originale kein SP 2 hat. UNd eigentlich sollte es mit SP 2 funktionieren. :o

AUf das andere gehe ich nicht ein, da sich seitdem schon alles geändert hat.
Ich schreib mal alles auf:

Sobald ich im BIOS die HDDs auf IDE setze, funktioniert das installieren von Windows ohne probleme. Wenn ich nach der installation im BIOS wieder auf RAID setze, bootet Windows gar nicht.
Wenn ich von anfang an RAID habe, dann erkennt die Windows installation gar keine Festplatten. Nur wenn ich ne Diskette einlege. 
Btw kann ich nur mit nem CD Laufwerk installieren, der Brenner war an STOP fehler schuld. 

Ich hab dann nochmal das ganze RAID gelöscht, neu erstellt und Kubuntu installiert (Aber da gab es einen Fehler nach dem neustarten. "Grub Error 2"). Und seit dem habe ich das hier bei beiden Festplatten beim RAID-Check:
Offline Member.
Ich kann das RAID nicht löschen. Habe auch umgesteckt. kA was ich jetzt machen kann. :/

Stimmt das, dass wenn ich den PC nicht ordnungsgemäss herunterfahre, dass das RAID0 kaputt geht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2007)

DoktorX am 25.10.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe einen SATA-Brenner. Wird korrekt erkannt.



von windows?
zumindest winXP sp1 kann interessanterweise die installation laufwerken booten, die an zusatzcontrollern angeschlossen sind, stellt dann aber zwischendurch fest, dass es ja eigentlich nur mit laufwerken arbeiten kann, die an der southbridge hängen oder wo es einen extra treiber für hat... 



> Habe nur optimierte CDs genommen, da die Originale kein SP 2 hat. UNd eigentlich sollte es mit SP 2 funktionieren. :o



sp2 hat ein paar mehr treiber intern - das wars.
ist der richtige nicht dabei oder wird der falsche genommen, sollte es keine vorteile gegenüber sp1 bieten.
also probiers vielleicht mal sp1, wenn du die treiber eh von hand laden musst.



> Sobald ich im BIOS die HDDs auf IDE setze, funktioniert das installieren von Windows ohne probleme.



hast du neben "raid" und "ide" noch nen weiteren modus? (z.b. "enhanced", "ahci")
viele bords bieten kompatibilitätsmodi für ältere (9x) betriebssysteme - gut möglich, dass xp davon auch profitiert. (es also gar nicht an non-raid sondern am kompatibilitätsmodus liegt)



> Wenn ich nach der installation im BIOS wieder auf RAID setze, bootet Windows gar nicht.



installierst du windows auf die platten, auf denen der raid liegt? 
dann sollte das kein wunder sein...



> Wenn ich von anfang an RAID habe, dann erkennt die Windows installation gar keine Festplatten. Nur wenn ich ne Diskette einlege.



wie gesagt: das ist normal, wenn windows nicht gerade zufällig schon den richtigen treiber hat.



> Btw kann ich nur mit nem CD Laufwerk installieren, der Brenner war an STOP fehler schuld.



hängt das enventuell mit oben beschriebenem xp-controller-irrsinn zusammen?

Ich hab dann nochmal das ganze RAID gelöscht, neu erstellt und Kubuntu installiert (Aber da gab es einen Fehler nach dem neustarten. "Grub Error 2"). Und seit dem habe ich das hier bei beiden Festplatten beim RAID-Check:
Offline Member.
Ich kann das RAID nicht löschen. Habe auch umgesteckt. kA was ich jetzt machen kann. :/

Stimmt das, dass wenn ich den PC nicht ordnungsgemäss herunterfahre, dass das RAID0 kaputt geht? [/quote]


----------



## DoktorX (25. Oktober 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 25.10.2007 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 25.10.2007 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, bei der installation. jedenfalls konnte ich ja vom DVD Brenner die CD laden.




> hast du neben "raid" und "ide" noch nen weiteren modus? (z.b. "enhanced", "ahci")
> viele bords bieten kompatibilitätsmodi für ältere (9x) betriebssysteme - gut möglich, dass xp davon auch profitiert. (es also gar nicht an non-raid sondern am kompatibilitätsmodus liegt)


Ja, habe AHCI. Damit geht es auch nicht.



> installierst du windows auf die platten, auf denen der raid liegt?
> dann sollte das kein wunder sein...


Ja, habe nur 2 HDDs. Die fürs RAID.




> hängt das enventuell mit oben beschriebenem xp-controller-irrsinn zusammen?


kA, kenne mich damit nich aus :>

Weisst du vllt wie ich das Problem mit Offline Member lösen kann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2007)

DoktorX am 25.10.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bei der installation. jedenfalls konnte ich ja vom DVD Brenner die CD laden.



wie schon erwähnt: dass hat nichts zu sagen.
probier den brenner mal am gleichen anschluss wie das laufwerk aus.



> Ja, habe AHCI. Damit geht es auch nicht.



dann dürfte das problem nicht am controller liegen, sondern daran, dass xp nicht den richtigen treiber hat.
bist du sicher, dass du den richtigen lädst? (also das richtige modell -einige mainbordhersteller packen alles mögliche auf ne cd- und z.t. auch den richtigen modus -viele controller brauchen für raid- und non-raid-modus unterschiedliche treiber?)



> Ja, habe nur 2 HDDs. Die fürs RAID.



dann müssen die platten wärend der installation im gleichen modus laufen, wie sie es danach sollen 



> Weisst du vllt wie ich das Problem mit Offline Member lösen kann?



hmm - normalerweise heißt dass, dass eine platte ausgefallen ist.
werden die platten im non-raid modus beide erkannt und können auch beide von windows angesprochen werden?


----------



## DoktorX (25. Oktober 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 25.10.2007 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> dann dürfte das problem nicht am controller liegen, sondern daran, dass xp nicht den richtigen treiber hat.
> bist du sicher, dass du den richtigen lädst? (also das richtige modell -einige mainbordhersteller packen alles mögliche auf ne cd- und z.t. auch den richtigen modus -viele controller brauchen für raid- und non-raid-modus unterschiedliche treiber?)


Ich habe ja ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
Die Platten sind am ICH9R.
Welchen muss ich dann  von hier nehmen?
Intel ICH9R SATA RAID Driver (13.13mb)?
Wenn ich das in die Win install einbinde, geht das dann? Weil Floppy hab ich ja nicht mehr. :/




> dann müssen die platten wärend der installation im gleichen modus laufen, wie sie es danach sollen


ja klar, eigtl logisch...



> hmm - normalerweise heißt dass, dass eine platte ausgefallen ist.
> werden die platten im non-raid modus beide erkannt und können auch beide von windows angesprochen werden?



im IDE Mode werdne beide erkannt.


----------



## INU-ID (25. Oktober 2007)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber du brauchst den AHCI/RAID-Treiber um Windows auf dein RAID zu installieren. Dieser befindet sich zb. im "Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager".

Damit mußt du dir ne Treiber-Diskette erstellen.

Weiter weiß ich leider auch nicht, ich setze auf SCSI-RAID.

Ich hatte die Tage im Bios ´meines Workstation-Boards (P5WDG2 WS Pro) den HD-Modus von IDE/Enhanced auf AHCI (quasi der native SATA-Modus bei Intel, mit NCQ usw) umgestellt, danch waren unter Windows sämtliche (SATA)Platten weg - ich konnte Windows nur deshalb booten weil es sich auf SCSI-HDs befindet. Dannn hab ich erst rausbekommen das man für den AHCI oder RAID-Modus den entsprechenden Treiber benötigt, welcher Bestandteil des "Intel® Matrix Storage Manager" ist.

Schau mal hier: http://support.intel.com/support/de/chipsets/imsm/sb/CS-021701.htm

Bzw: http://support.intel.com/support/de/chipsets/imst/index.htm

oder direkt hier: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=2101&DwnldID=13808&strOSs=44&OSFullName=Windows*%20XP%20Professional&lang=deu
_32-bit-Disketten-Konfigurationsprogramm - Intel® Matrix-Storage-Manager_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2007)

DoktorX am 25.10.2007 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
> Die Platten sind am ICH9R.
> Welchen muss ich dann  von hier nehmen?
> Intel ICH9R SATA RAID Driver (13.13mb)?



genau den würde ich ausprobieren



> Wenn ich das in die Win install einbinde, geht das dann? Weil Floppy hab ich ja nicht mehr. :/



ohne floppy musst du dir wohl ne neue xp-cd erstellen, andere möglichkeit wäre mir nicht bekannt.
(um die sache einfach zu  halten würde ich nur den treiber ergänzen und sonst alles original lassen)




> im IDE Mode werdne beide erkannt.



das ist merkwürdig.
hast du probiert, nen neuen raid verbund zu erstellen?


----------



## DoktorX (26. Oktober 2007)

Kackmist, langsam habe ich wirklich keine Geduld mehr. Vorhin wurden die HDDs wieder erkannt, jetzt wieder nichtmehr.
Ich wollte nämlich doch schnell nur ne Diskette machen (Daddy hat n Floppy mitgebracht ), doch dann konnte ich Windows von der alten Platte plötzlich nichtmehr starten (war als Übergangs Windows gedacht). Dann wollte ich das mit der Kubuntu Live CD probieren (Da gings RAID wieder). Dann kamen aber immer Fehler, ich dachte das liegt an den SATA-Platten. Also RAID gelöscht, neu erstellt. Ging immernoch nicht. Also Platten entfernt, probiert, funktionierte. Aber der File Manager war mir zu kompliziert. Also an den anderen PC schnell, Diskette erstellt. SATA Platten eingesteckt und dann waren die wieder Offline.
Kackt mich das an.

Erstmal gehe ich jetzt ne Runde Saufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2007)

DoktorX am 26.10.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kackmist, langsam habe ich wirklich keine Geduld mehr. Vorhin wurden die HDDs wieder erkannt, jetzt wieder nichtmehr.
> Ich wollte nämlich doch schnell nur ne Diskette machen (Daddy hat n Floppy mitgebracht ), doch dann konnte ich Windows von der alten Platte plötzlich nichtmehr starten (war als Übergangs Windows gedacht). Dann wollte ich das mit der Kubuntu Live CD probieren (Da gings RAID wieder). Dann kamen aber immer Fehler, ich dachte das liegt an den SATA-Platten. Also RAID gelöscht, neu erstellt. Ging immernoch nicht. Also Platten entfernt, probiert, funktionierte. Aber der File Manager war mir zu kompliziert. Also an den anderen PC schnell, Diskette erstellt. SATA Platten eingesteckt und dann waren die wieder Offline.
> Kackt mich das an.
> 
> Erstmal gehe ich jetzt ne Runde Saufen.



hmm - hast du ne möglichkeit, mal unabhängig von den platten den ram zu testen?
so unregelmäßige fehler werden eher selten von controllern verursacht.


----------



## DoktorX (27. Oktober 2007)

Ram ist okey.
Aber habe auch gelesen, wenn ich die Kabel entferne, dann is das RAID kaputt. 


RAID immernoch Offline

Problem behoben.
Im RAID BIOS einfach Reset RAID to Non-RAID. 
Irgendwann übersäuere ich noch. Die HDDs werden trotz laden des Treibers nicht erkannt. 


So, noch ein letztes mal Probieren (Win auf alte HDD installieren, Storage Manager installieren und dann kopieren). Wenns dann nicht geht, werde ich mich bei Gigabyte melden. Vllt kommt ja raus, dass das Board kaputt ist. :-o   

Windows installiert, RAID eingerichtet, wurde erkannt, treiber instaliert, und nun mal Image machen.


----------



## DoktorX (27. Oktober 2007)

Image überspielt, bleibt aber beim Anmeldebildschirm stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2007)

DoktorX am 27.10.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ram ist okey.
> Aber habe auch gelesen, wenn ich die Kabel entferne, dann is das RAID kaputt.



und wenn mans wieder dransteckt, ists wieder da (es sei denn, man hat zwischendurch an einstellungen oder platten rumgepfuscht)
so ists jedenfalls bei mir - trotzdem n ziemlicher schreck, wenn man nach ner bastelei den rechner anmacht und "alle daten weg sind".
ehe man dran denkt, dass vielleicht nur der stecker abgerutscht ist...



> Vllt kommt ja raus, dass das Board kaputt ist. :-o



so langsam auch die einzigste erklärung, die mir noch einfällt.


----------



## spec (27. Oktober 2007)

Sehr seltsam was hier passiert. Ich habe auch das GA-P35-DS4. Ich betreibe es auch mit 2 platten. Jedoch habe ich matrix-raid gewählt, um einen teil als raid0 für Spiele und Betriebssysteme und einen Teil als raid 1 für backup; musik...
Mit Winblöd Vista hatte ich keine Probleme, da der Treiber dafür per CD gelesen werden kann; für Win XP habe ich eine Diskette erstellt mit Treiber, die auf der CD sind. Hatte dabei aber keine Probleme. Im AHCI modus braucht man andere Treiber (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) als für den raid-modus. Vielleicht ist das das Problem?
Für den IDE modus braucht man keine Treiber, da dadurch der IDE-Modus simuliert wird, den viele Betriebssysteme kennen.


----------



## DoktorX (28. Oktober 2007)

Also das Board scheint wohl doch nicht kaputt zu sein, jedenfalls kann ich unter Windows XP (wenn ich es auf die IDE HDD installiere) den Intel Matrix Storage Manager installieren und die SATA RAID HDDs werden korrekt erkannt. 

Ich probier einfach heute noch div. Sachen aus, frage evtl nochmal einenn der Informatiker is den ich kenne und wenns nicht geht schreib ich heute abend eine Mail an Gigabyte.

spec: das Matrix RAID bringt dir eigentlich gar nichts. Wenn eine Platte ausfällt, ist dennoch alles Futsch 
Einfach mal hier schauen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#Zusammenfassung
Untert Matrix RAID. Ersichtlich ist ja auch, dass die Lese/Schreib Performance gleich bleibt.

Ich habe btw im Non RAID Modus 80MB/s (Am Anfang der HDD) bis 40MB/s (Am Ende), im RAID0 habe ich 120MB/s / 80MB/s.  (Lesen)


Update: Erfolgreiches einbinden von SATA RAID Treibern in die CD, HDDs werden korrekt erkannt. Ich kann installieren, doch 9 Minuten vor Abschluss der installation bleibt er hängen, beim Einstellungen sichern.


----------



## spec (28. Oktober 2007)

DoktorX am 28.10.2007 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Board scheint wohl doch nicht kaputt zu sein, jedenfalls kann ich unter Windows XP (wenn ich es auf die IDE HDD installiere) den Intel Matrix Storage Manager installieren und die SATA RAID HDDs werden korrekt erkannt.
> 
> Ich probier einfach heute noch div. Sachen aus, frage evtl nochmal einenn der Informatiker is den ich kenne und wenns nicht geht schreib ich heute abend eine Mail an Gigabyte.
> 
> ...



hmm. Soweit ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe, sollte der raid1-teil bei einem Ausfall wiederhergestellt werden, der raid0-teil ist dann futsch. Muss mal sehen. Zur Performance muss ich sagen, dass ich da ebenfalls ca. 100 bis 120 mb/s lesen im raid0-teil und ca. 60 bis 70 mb/s im raid1-teil habe. Ich bin bis jetzt mit dem matrix-raid zufrieden. Ich werde wahrscheinlich aber eine dritte Platte kaufen und dann das Ganze auf ein einheitliches raid5 ändern.
Zu deinem Problem: verstehe ich das richtig, dass bei der Installation von XP du die Treiber per Diskette laden kannst, aber die Installation nicht ordnungsgemäß installiert wird? Das ist schon irgendwie seltsam. Das einzige, was ich mir so vorstellen kann, was falsch sein könnte ist, dass die falschen Treiber von der Diskette geladen werden, die Treiber fehlerhaft sind, oder der raid selber ist das problem. Bei mir hatte ich mal einen Fehler im raid, als ich die Platten an dem Gigabyte-Controller gehängt habe, dort ein raid erstellt habe und danach beim dem Wechsel zurück (zum Intel-Controller) das raid vom GB-Controller nicht vorher gelöscht hatte.

edit. Ich habe mal nachgelesen. Matrix-raid hat zum teilweise große nachteile. werde wahrscheinlich einfach zum raid0 zurückwechseln und wichtige Daten Sichern.


----------



## DoktorX (28. Oktober 2007)

Nein nein.
SATA Treiber in die Win Install CD integriert. HDDs werden erkannt. Dann installiert. Und 9 Min vor Schluss aufhänger. Jedesmal.


----------



## spec (28. Oktober 2007)

Hast du es schon mal am Gigabyte-Controller probiert?


----------



## DoktorX (28. Oktober 2007)

Nein. Und ich stecke das auch nicht mehr um, da ich da seit gestern Mucke und so drauf habe. kann ja sein das alles weg is.
aber ich probiere nochmal eine maximal abgespeckte Cd.


----------



## spec (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich könnte dir treiber aus der Diskette, mit der das bei mir läuft, per mail schicken, vielleicht liegt es am treiber???


----------



## DoktorX (29. Oktober 2007)

Die Treiber sind schon die richtigen, da ja wenn ich es auf die IDE Platte installiere, die Platten mit dem Treiber erkannt werden.  
Ich habe jetzt dem Informatiker-Freund gebeten, dass er sich diese Sache mal anschaut.


----------

